# Ruger 10/22 on Eglin AFB



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

I picked up an Annual Warbrobe Event advertisement on Eglin AFB good through August 23rd, 2012. In it they are offering firearms and ammo. They are offering a Ruger 10/22 rifle with the wood stock and standard blued barrel for $195.00. Also offering 550 rounds of Winchester .22LR ammunition for $20.00. 

I have never owned a 10/22 but it sounds like a good deal as I am a lefty and it appeals to me. Does anyone care to chime in and give me their opinion on the 10/22? 

Thanks.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I love my 10/22. Great little gun for sure!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

its probably the best selling 22 of all time. high customizable. thats a good price for a new one too.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

*10/22 go go go*

I have several 10/22 riles, and they are all amazing firearms. In addition to being highly customizable, most modifications do not even require a gunsmith. Pretty much everything related to the 10/22 is made for easy drop-in installation.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Go to rimfirecentral.com and all of your questions will be answered. :yes:


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

The 10/22 really is about the most fun you can ever have with a plinkster. If you ever get bored with the rifle, there are about 10million things you can do to make it a completely different firearm.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

If you can find a Dicks Sporting Goods or Academy, they usually have them for ~$20-40 less


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Bottlerocket said:


> If you can find a Dicks Sporting Goods or Academy, they usually have them for ~$20-40 less


Dicks is high as a cats ass....239.99 but the 10/22 is an epic rifle.... Great gun!


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow they've gone up then! I got my base model 10/22 at Dicks with 550 rounds for $180 OTD


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Everybody should own at least one 10/22. I haven't checked in a while but I don't think that's a particularly great price on the gun or the ammo. Compare it to Academy and WalMart. 
BUT, since it's tax free on Eglin you would have to figure that in also.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Academy has them going for $199 now too. If you can catch them on sale then its great, but otherwise the Eglin deal isn't bad


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I have a couple and love them. Like was said they are probably the best selling 22 auto rifle.

The only issue I've ever had is mine don't like the standard velocity ammo w/lead bullets. They just didn't seem to have the power to reliably cycle the action. Hi velocity ammo with jacketed bullets never presented any feeding or cycling problems so I'll only shoot that type, and save the standard velocity for the single shots.

Others have said their's shoots the standard velocities with no problems so I may be the exception (wouldn't be the first time).

Rick


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the input. I did pick one up. Very nice rifle. Now to buy some optics. The eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Does any one else find it absolutely stupid that you can go to Eglin AFB, or most military bases, and purchase a firearm inside the base and also buy as much ammo as you want, still inside the base, but you can't bring your own firearm through the gates????????


Who makes up this stuff? 
That's a rhetorical question.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

I did buy it on base and they walk you out of the PX and hand you the rifle in the parking lot. I thought that was pretty humerous.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Most stores walk you to the door with your new firearm. I believe it's universally known as "the walk of shame".


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I did buy it on base and they walk you out of the PX and hand you the rifle in the parking lot. I thought that was pretty humerous.


Yeah, but you're still on the base right??????

It's like they are saying it's OK to shoot up the base so long as you buy the gun from us and don't bring your own gun here to do it with. Obviously not but it makes about that much sense.

The 3 day wait on a hand gun is just as assanine. Nope, you can't buy a 5 shot revolver and take it home with you for home protection but you can buy an AK and go kill every one in Walmart. Makes a pile of sense.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*This is just one option that you can do for less then $160. Target Barrel , stock , spring and trigger. Very modify friendly.*


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> Yeah, but you're still on the base right??????
> 
> It's like they are saying it's OK to shoot up the base so long as you buy the gun from us and don't bring your own gun here to do it with. Obviously not but it makes about that much sense.
> 
> The 3 day wait on a hand gun is just as assanine. Nope, you can't buy a 5 shot revolver and take it home with you for home protection but you can buy an AK and go kill every one in Walmart. Makes a pile of sense.


I also purchased at the same time extra magazines and 1110 rounds of .22 long rifle.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

TURTLE that is a nice looking setup. What kind of scope are you using?


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Well hell! I stayed up most of the night looking at stocks and barrels on the internet. I have added a few aftermarket parts to my Ruger MKII but I didn't realize how much is available for the 10/22.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

They really are a fun gun to mess around with. I have one that I put the Archangel kit on (makes it look like an AR) and now I can play with all of the AR toys on it as well. The downside of the archangel kit is that it really adds to the weight of the gun. If you get an aftermarket stock for your 10/22 make sure that you get longer magazines as well. The mag wells on the aftermarket stocks have been tight enough to prevent gravity from dropping an empty magazine without deliberate persuasion on the part of the operator.


----------



## grum man (Nov 4, 2011)

Quietgenialboy said:


> They really are a fun gun to mess around with. I have one that I put the Archangel kit on (makes it look like an AR) and now I can play with all of the AR toys on it as well. The downside of the archangel kit is that it really adds to the weight of the gun. If you get an aftermarket stock for your 10/22 make sure that you get longer magazines as well. The mag wells on the aftermarket stocks have been tight enough to prevent gravity from dropping an empty magazine without deliberate persuasion on the part of the operator.


Yes Sir! I see Ruger really had a good plan when they designed this rifle for aftermarket drop in parts. So I spent $195.00 on this rifle and as of last night I already have plans to drop another couple hundred in it!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

grum man said:


> TURTLE that is a nice looking setup. What kind of scope are you using?


*Bushnell 9x40. Not top of the line but great for this application.*


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Ahh the 10-22

A $200 Rifle you can spend $2000 Customizing :thumbup:


----------

